
China’s Creditor Imperialism - rhschan
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/china-sri-lanka-hambantota-port-debt-by-brahma-chellaney-2017-12?a_la=english&a_d=5a3a2bc178b6c709b85882f6&a_m=&a_a=click&a_s=&a_p=%2Fsection%2Fpolitics-world-affairs&a_li=china-sri-lanka-hambantota-port-debt-by-brahma-chellaney-2017-12&a_pa=section-commentaries&a_ps=
======
secret_island
This behavior plus their own internal social credit system to rate all Chinese
citizens. Sadly, some American companies are embracing this. I remember that
one company that tried this nonsens, Klout, I believe it was. What rubbish.
The human variables are almost limitless. To shoehorn, pigeon hole, whatever
people into a set number of variables is simply evil and smacks of an utter
desire to control. I can understand the Chinese doing it. They have always had
a heavy hand on their own. This tends to be an Asian constant with regard to
governments. Even the Japanese are like this. I lived there for three years
and noticed it almost immediately. All foreigners must immediately register
themselves with the police. You are ALWAYS an outsider. ALWAYS. You are
referred to as "gaijin", literally outsider/foreigner, often to your face.
There are estblishments aplenty that literally have signs in the windows
stating, "No Gaijin". One gets a taste of what black people in America got
back in the first half of the 20th century.

I'm worried about the social credit nonsense taking off again. Some think that
here in the West we are going to go cashless quicker than previously thought.
I will hold out as long as possible. People have the right to buy and sell
anonymously.

